# Collection agency for hire



## redeyes (Jan 14, 2008)

If you are tired of people giving you the run around, checks in the mail B.S. then give me a call. We report to the three main credit bureaus and if you have rental property debt we also report to screening companies and Rent Bureau. Send me a PM and I'll give you more details. Thanks.
Vince


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

"If you are tired of people giving you the run around, checks in the mail B.S."

Reminds me of BP or Feinberg


----------

